# Pull-type litter spreaders



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thinking about investing in a new pull-type litter spreader and was looking for thoughts and opinions on which brand would be the best choice - both performance and value-wise. I don't have a lot of experience with these spreaders as in the past have had my litter and lime custom spread. Would want something with at least 10 ton capacity, hydraulic drive and be able to spread lime also. Dealers in the area sell BBI, Pequea and Chandler. Any of these a good choice? This would only be used by me and a neighbor, on a few hundred acres a year, will not be used on a large scale or rented out. Thanks for any input.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

There are a lot of Lanco speaders around here that guys like. They have a nice selection of litter/lime spreaders. A good design and good spread pattern. I'm only a couple hours away from you up I-81, might be worth checking them out.

http://www.lancoequipment.com/spreaders/litter-lime/

They also have a smaller K-series


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I just priced a Chandler and BBI two weeks ago. Both are good spreaders. Chandler seems to predominate around here. The guy I hired to spread mine had a chandler. A 16 foot Chandler full HYD was 17,500 and a 24 foot BBI 23,900.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I use a neighbors Stoltzfus spreader. Made in Morgantown PA. The one I used is an 8 ton lime spreader but they make bigger models. PTO runs everything. No hydraulics needed. Works well for me...


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

PaMike said:


> I use a neighbors Stoltzfus spreader. Made in Morgantown PA. The one I used is an 8 ton lime spreader but they make bigger models. PTO runs everything. No hydraulics needed. Works well for me...


X2! Stoltzfus makes a nice spreader. We rent stolzfus lime spreaders from our fertilizer supplier to spread fertilizer in the orchards. We've had very little trouble with them.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Have no experience with any of them but have been investigating them for when I am ready and like what I saw with the stolzfus. The ones I look at have to be able to do lime, fertilizer, and litter.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We have truck mounted (basically same as pull type) BBI with the heavy bed chain & inverted "V" (for spreading lime). Have had it for about seven years for our own use. Chandler & BBI were the two closest ones and BBI won out on availability/price. Only problem had was this last year -- bearing went out on bed chain. Bearings only available from BBI.

Shelia


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hadn't really thought or heard about the Lanco or stoltzfus but they do look to be nice spreaders. Any idea how they compare in price to the BBI or Chandler? We just need something nice but still fairly basic. Its not going to cover enough acres to justify too many bells and whistles.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

The Stoltzfus WLS80 that I priced out starts at $25,000


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Using a Meyer super spreader every day. It's pretty old and needs repairs, but I really like it.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

How is that thing working on the compost? You get the spread pattern worked out?

How heavy are you putting it on?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Three different guys around here have BBI spreaders. They like them for the most part. BBI and Chandler are sold here in Va. and so are some Stolfzfus. They also like the service and support from BBI. Mike


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We have had a BBI for six years without any issues.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Next question, what size/length should I be looking for? We have some hills, most not bad, mainly rolling. This would be pulled by a 2wd 7200 or 2955 or a 4wd 6420. Do I need to stick with a 16' length or would I be able to handle '18 or 20'?


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd think an 18' or 20' would be too much for any of those tractors, but I'm a NH guy.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Next question, what size/length should I be looking for? We have some hills, most not bad, mainly rolling. This would be pulled by a 2wd 7200 or 2955 or a 4wd 6420. Do I need to stick with a 16' length or would I be able to handle '18 or 20'?


Mines 18' and weighs 8,500lbs. I have the tall side boards, too. If you have hills and drive downhill fully loaded on frozen ground, make sure there's plenty of room at the bottom of the hill to come to a stop. 
Fully loaded with 12 yards, I bet I'm close to 18,000lbs. It will push you downhill on frozen ground I'd probably run it behind the 4wd on hills. 
When I'm loaded, the front tires come up a little when I pull out from pile.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Our truck mounted one is 20' with 2X12s at the top. Weighed loads (of litter) when we started and our supplier counts our full load 12 tons and it is every bit of that, probably more and we give a bonus payment to show our appreciation. Spread lime for the first time last year -- concerned for the care the person loading would take. The owner of the quarry did the loading, no problems there.

Will you be hauling the litter on the road or will it be dumped at your farm?

Shelia


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

All litter and lime will be dumped close to where it will be spread. There will be little if any road hauling with it. So we will be able to keep the loads on the lighter side if need be.

We actually made a deal on a new '16 ft BBI today. It 
should more than meet our needs. It was the only one anywhere close we could find in stock. Every dealer we 
called this week regardless of the brand told us it would be 6-8 weeks to get one here. So we didn't want to pass on this one. I guess its the time of year everyone is wanting one.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Congrats on your new purchase, we had a 16 ft bbi spreader and had trouble breaking spindles. I figure heaped up it held 7 to 8 tons. I know I always pulled it with a 8730 ford 4wd. I sold it and don't miss it any.
In 2001 or 2002 bought a new 20 ft chandler body from Broadway metal works. At the time chandler had heavier gauge steel, and twin hydraulic motors for the floor chain. It was a few thousand more expensive but we figured you get what you pay for.
Now I spread a fair amount of litter in my area and I have really used it, it's on It's 2nd truck and used all the time.
I figure I have ran over 65000 tons of litter through this body and no problems. Only things I've replaced are floor chain bearings and seals on spinner motors. I've had the floor chain broke twice and shortened it due to stretching and it still is in great shape. Looking at putting together a 2nd truck and I'm buying another chandler body.
If you spread much plan on replacing your paddles on spinners, as they wear you tend to have streaking. I put a set on every spring and every fall. Capacity wise when I bought body I was told whatever length body you have divide in half and that is tonnage, if your load is HEAPED. My loads average between 10-11 tons but I sell as 10 ton load. I've had 16 tons on before but it was soaking wet. A lot of guys from the valley come over here and they sell 15 ton loads and lol they have same size truck as me and it's not even heaped up, I can't get but 10 on mine. 
The truck scales don't lie my advice to people is to get weigh tickets if you don't know the person. This is all my opinion and experience. 
For the record I've spread in greene, albamarle, madison, Rappahannock, Rockingham, page, culpepper, orange, louisa, Fluvanna, goochland, Hanover, Spotsylvania, stafford, king George county va. Especially in greene/orange/madison/louisa/Albemarle/Fluvanna area.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

We called and talked to Broadway about the Chandler spreaders. What they had seemed pretty comparable to the BBI spec wise. Prices seemed comparable also. Problem is they were going to take 6-8 weeks to get one here for us. The BBI ought to suit our needs. Sounds like you spread quite a bit of litter. The one we got has the 10k axles on it so hopefully will hold up for anything we need it for. We are figuring we will only have 6-8T of litter on it and probably keep the lime to 5-6T per load. I'm not looking at it so going by memory, but I'm pretty sure this one has the double hydro motors on the chain drive. This one will probably only be spreading 500-1000 tons/year. If you are replacing your paddles every year, about how many tons are you running through it every year?


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Probably average 5-6000 tons a year. Several years in a row was doing 12000 plus a year but litter supplier at that time is no longer in business. Hard finding a reputable litter supplier but think I found another one. I haul some myself out of elkton and do several farms on my side of mountain. Used to have a red river lb 237 belt trailer and would go after it, but sold it do to the fact of to much money tied up just to use at our turkey houses. Then a year or so later my guy went out lol. When they deliver to me for 30 or 35 ton it's not worth me hauling it myself with tractor trailer.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Chandler, BBI, Stoltzfus, and Adams are the brands here. All seem well built and pretty simular. I have been told most of the them run 1000 lbs per foot of length. I have rented a 20 and 24' Adams and we figured 10 and 12 ton on them. I pulled them on my NH 8670 with FWA and duals and felt like I had plenty of tractor. Took the 20' spreader back to the dealer and the next day saw a guy pulling it on his old JD 830 2-cylinder diesel. I think the tail was wagging the dog and the ole' 830 was rolling coal like a steam locomotive!


----------

